

Send a Facebook message to anyone's inbox, for free - lukashed
http://lukasklein.com/blog/free-facebook-message-inbox/

======
DennisP
It's kinda sad that Facebook gives people a way to rat people out for using
fake names. I hope they don't see much usage.

~~~
tsiki
It's useful for exposing profiles where someone is pretending to be someone
else.

~~~
Argorak
Theres a seperate action for that, see the screenshot.

~~~
dunham
You can't use that action if person being impersonated is not on facebook.
They require you to identify the account of the person being impersonated.

I know this because I tried to report an account impersonating my grandmother,
who doesn't have a computer.

------
peterkelly
I heard that apparently there's a thing called "email" where you can send
messages to anyone for free.

~~~
jey
Facebook is working on making that useless too by changing everyone's profiles
to only list their @facebook.com address and redirecting all email from
non-"friend"s to the bit bucket labeled "other" in Facebook's message center.

Source: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/facebook-
changes-e-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/25/facebook-changes-e-
mail-settings-without-user-consent/)

~~~
whichdan
It's really frustrating - it's nearly impossible to connect with people you
aren't already friends with, since people rarely check the "other" folder.

------
martin-adams
I'm sure this is probably a quick way to get your account shut down as sending
reports that aren't valid concerns would probably be frowned upon.

Good find though.

~~~
dasil003
Having your Facebook account locked is the gift that keeps on giving.

It gives you a legitimate excuse not to use Facebook that all your friends
must accept unquestioningly, and if the reason is because you sent the Zuck
messages he didn't want to receive then you get an awful lot of hipster cred
as well.

------
benjlang
Have you sent this post to Mark Zuckerberg using this tactic?

------
jmix
I wonder how much time the OP provided to FB to respond.

~~~
nwh
It took two months for a response for me from their security team, and in the
end their team dismissed my bug as a discrepancy in privacy settings (it
isn't). For me at least, it's not really worthwhile trying to make an
information leak a publicly known fact — nobody really cares.

~~~
matthuggins
What is the bug you submitted that they dismissed?

~~~
nwh
Under certain conditions contact information of a friend can be extracted when
it logically shouldn't be able to.

------
justplay
i just found i have "other" folder in my fb

------
alttab
Sounds like the job of a junior-level developer at Facebook, without the
product management oversight of the feature. Whoopsie.

~~~
randartie
Or simply a feature that existed prior to the other folder.

------
cihad
does not work anymore

~~~
chmars
For everyone or only for Mr. Zuckerberg?

In my case, I can still use the function for content posted by my friends …

(Don't worry, I didn't report them, I only went as far as the message dialogue
and immediately when back to click 'undo'.)

------
JonasKingsley
genius! Good exploit:)

